# Recommended hardy outdoor strains?



## BlazinChief (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm looking to obtain some seeds for somethin with a real low maintenance required.  any suggestions?


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 26, 2006)

You a "Drive By Truckers" Fan?


----------



## BlazinChief (Oct 27, 2006)

sorry can't say that i am. well if nobody has any assistance then i'll take this somewhere else.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 27, 2006)

Northern Lights.. Northern Lights hybrids... the seed companies will tell you which ones are easy....and outdoor... and some of them will even say mold-resistant and stuff......

im looking for one that sez early.....


----------



## BlazinChief (Oct 27, 2006)

ahh ok i'll look into that.  thanks vito.

someone else suggested purple power to me on another site.  anyone here have any experience with it?


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll have to agree with the don, Northern lights are easy to grow with low maintenance and good results.   Also give a thought to AK47 I haven't grown it but i heard it grows easily with excellent results...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2006)

hey chief;
look into texada time-warp;b.c big bud (cola's will have to be supported due to size);and sweet tooth (early harvest late august or early sept.) these are strains i'm familiar with around the 49th parallel. canada, yeah
peace and happy growing


----------



## BlazinChief (Nov 1, 2006)

^ hey i'll look into those.  thanks again folks.  well so for now i think i'm going to try one or more of the following for next season:

Purple power
NL
Skunk #1


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are good Chief- pure gold.... one last though-  some people like to do a 'pure sativa'- to get the full grow experience.....Remember- 'pure sativas' can get huge- I mean they're not compact..I like SUPER HAZE....... maybe not low maint but good to complete your set and since sativas'll take longer this'll mean you'll be able to have round-the-clock harvest action...dedly.


----------



## rockydog (Nov 1, 2006)

I agre with above, Northern Lights is the hardiest of hardy strains


----------



## Old Toby (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey all I thought i would put my cents worth in, I grew N.L.'s this year pretty succesfully, got a bit of mould but they are very hardy plants. Next season I am goin for Guerillas Gusto from the Sensi seed company, they are supposed to be quite hardy for the outdoor grower.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> one last though- some people like to do a 'pure sativa'- to get the full grow experience.


 
Northern Regions where it gets colder sooner may not be the best climate for Pure Sativas. They do take longer to finish and hard freezes and lots of snow can pose a problem. Some of those Sativas will take into November to finish. So I would recommend a Sativa Dominant Hybrid.


----------



## BlazinChief (Nov 3, 2006)

^ even in the south would you recommend not going with a pure sativa?  the summers last a while here...nice temps running into late oct.

someone suggested somewhere else that i get an outdoor mix.  i think i'll scoop up one of those for next season in addition to the other strains i mentioned.

thanks again everyone


----------



## bong_buddy (Nov 9, 2006)

had these bad boys growin for about 7 and 1/2 weeks (tallest ones), 3 weeks (smaller ones). just normal dirt. watered once every 2 to 3 days. were 7 - 8 inches tall after one week. seeds given off an 8footer.

cheers


----------



## bong_buddy (Nov 9, 2006)

outdoors by the way^^ had to move inside for about 20mins one night


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Nov 15, 2006)

go with sk#1 i have experience with it u will love everything about it the taste,the smell it gives off almost orangy,and the nice chunky buds and u get very good yield and really no mold. it is so pretty when dried with orange hairs. order them from sensi they r the originater of it


----------



## BlazinChief (Nov 25, 2006)

ok this is what's on my to do list for outdoors now:

NL
Passion #1/Amstel Gold
Purple Power
skunk #1

and some type of outdoor mix.


----------



## jrobertson (Dec 8, 2006)

any one with some helpful hints on starting seeds in par grow, when to fertilize etc..northern lady


----------



## stan (Jan 29, 2007)

some guys grow cronic outdoors


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 5, 2007)

I grow a variety of Auto Flower strains because I live in central Canada Eh. Good luck


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 7, 2007)

A couple of hardy outdoor strains.
GuerillaGold(earlygold/mightymite) & Guerilla Gold


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 8, 2007)

stan said:
			
		

> some guys grow cronic outdoors


 

I am getting ready to grow Chronic outdoors. Any experience with that strain anyone????? Thanks

Stunzeed.


----------



## patandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Any strain that has its roots in Afghanistan will be hardy, afghan plants are typically drought resistant and somewhat pest resistant


----------

